# 2007 NCEES Pass Rate



## irisheng (Jun 25, 2007)

They have posted the results for the 2007 tests

http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/

Still waiting for my answer


----------



## cmp252 (Jun 25, 2007)

Historically thats a pretty high pass rate.


----------



## megoo98 (Jun 25, 2007)

whats a pretty high pass rate? i thought typically the electrical pass rate was lower than mechanical. that was surprising to me.


----------



## irisheng (Jun 25, 2007)

megoo98 said:


> whats a pretty high pass rate? i thought typically the electrical pass rate was lower than mechanical. that was surprising to me.


take a look at SE1 38% ouch.


----------



## cmp252 (Jun 25, 2007)

You can go over to "the other place" www.ppi2pass.com and they display their pass rates over the last several years for each discipline. I guess I should say that the civil exam had a high pass rates, not sure about the others.


----------



## cedent (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I remember a first time pass rate of 50% for the Structural I test last fall.

I think ME was 75% last fall.


----------



## vmi2000 (Jun 25, 2007)

cedent said:


> I think I remember a first time pass rate of 50% for the Structural I test last fall.
> I think ME was 75% last fall.


Oh boy, I really hope I'm in the 34% passing for repeat takers. We'll see.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jun 25, 2007)

Last April, Structural I is also 38%. Looks like April Exam is more difficult.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jun 25, 2007)

Look at that:

PE Naval Architecture/Marine

First time taker: 89%

Repeat taker: 100%

How can this happen? Only a few repeat takers?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 25, 2007)

jascia1919 said:


> Look at thatE Naval Architecture/Marine
> 
> First time taker: 89%
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would guess that for the more specific exams, the number of takers is not that high. How many Naval Architects or Marine Engineers do you know?

If I had to guess, I would think the passing rates on those smaller exams bounce around a good bit.


----------



## stompbox (Jun 25, 2007)

i just hope that i brought up the 34% of repeat takers of the CE exam and not brought it down! :mail-296:


----------



## grover (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Yeah, I would guess that for the more specific exams, the number of takers is not that high. How many Naval Architects or Marine Engineers do you know?
> If I had to guess, I would think the passing rates on those smaller exams bounce around a good bit.


Quite a few, actually! Though of them, only 1 bothered to get a PE, and he only uses it for consulting on the side...
Using my uncanny abilities, I deduce 10 people took the test, 9 first-time takers and one repeat. All passed but one of the first-time takers.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2007)

It looks like the SE1 and SE2 didn't change much for 1st timers.

I believe that the pass rate for the SE1 stayed the same for re-takers and went down for the SE2 re-takers.


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2007)

vmi2000 said:


> Oh boy, I really hope I'm in the 34% passing for repeat takers. We'll see.


Ladies and Gentlemen, let the praying begin...

I really hope i'm in the 67% for Civil PE...

Brian


----------



## Ryzig (Jun 25, 2007)

grover said:


> Quite a few, actually! Though of them, only 1 bothered to get a PE, and he only uses it for consulting on the side...
> Using my uncanny abilities, I deduce 10 people took the test, 9 first-time takers and one repeat. All passed but one of the first-time takers.


FYI- 5 out of 6 passed in Texas. See the link below:

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/exam_stats/ppbydis_04_07.htm


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 29, 2007)

Since there is a lot of speculation as to what the pass rates where, I have attached the April 2006 NCEES Pass rates for those who are interested.


----------

